# Warn 2500 Question



## brute21 (Mar 12, 2010)

Ok guys I got this winch when I bought my brute new in 08 I disconnected it right after I bought it because I had to install the lift and they mounted the contractor on the back anyways put it back on and all I am getting is a clicking noise at the contractor. The wire was in a bind so I fixed it to where it would freespool and got it all the way out hit the in button and it started winding at the winch but not pulling in for like 2 seconds now its just clicking. I dont think I burnt the engine up because I didnt hold it down forever plus it was just spining. Any Ideas?


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

Since the clutch was turned into freespool is it possible that you didnt have it all the locked back where it needed to be in order to use the winch?...this would explain hearing the motor but the drum not retrieving any cable. As far it just clicking now...kinda sounds like the contactor/solenoid is gettin a bad connection or maybe is going out


----------



## 2010Bruterider (Jun 20, 2010)

What he said. I just had to replace the contactor on my ProMark Offroad winch. I called customer service and they sent me a new one. I only had to pay the postage. Now she's working as good as new. good luck with that


----------



## meangreen360 (May 3, 2009)

My warn2.5 took a crap on me! Time for a new one. Im thinking viper max 4000


----------



## BigIzzy (May 24, 2009)

maybe pm RDWD, I sent hit my contactor off my warn 2.5i I believe it is, if that is the same model as yours he might still have it kicking around cause I know he said it ended up being his motor shot, that is if the other fixes dont fix it lol


----------



## brute21 (Mar 12, 2010)

Is there a way to test your contractor? I am pretty sure that is the problem because I checked all wires and everything has a good contact and I made sure it was engaged properlly. I know you can hook the 2 wires from the winch to the battery to make sure its not the motor on the winch but what wire goes where the yellow and blue to positive or negative?


----------

